# Curfew



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Am I the only person that loves the curfew, the stillness after midnight on weekdays and after 7pm on a Friday to me is heavenly


----------



## windsong (Sep 1, 2013)

I agree its not the worse thing in the world.But overall Abour where I live is pretty quite most of the time,unlike alot of Egypt which at times can give you a headache.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a permanent headache lol


----------



## nouniii4 (Jun 12, 2013)

I live in 6th October... so it tends to be very quite. with the curfew on top, sometimes tend to be a bit boring  but now at least we can plan accordingly.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Am I the only person that loves the curfew, the stillness after midnight on weekdays and after 7pm on a Friday to me is heavenly


good news for you?

Egypt curfew might continue beyond mid-November: Official - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes but now it starts at 1am..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

not on Fridays, still 7pm


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

The sound of silence - Daily News Egypt


Eco-Mariner


----------

